# Rahmengröße M6



## overout. (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich interessiere mich für den Intense M6 Rahmen, so sind momentan auch mehrer im Bikemarkt bzw auch in anderen Foren zu finden, leider sind es so gut wie ausschließlich alle Rahmen in der Größe M. Da ich aber 1,90m groß bin hab ich da so meine bedenken, vorallem wenn ich mir die M6 Daten auf der Intense Seite anschaue so ist M für bis zu 1,84m und L bis 1,92m? Also an alle m6 Fahrer bzw solche die es vielleicht mal Test gefahren sind: M auf jedenfall zu klein oder ''Geschmackssache''?


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Oktober 2010)

also ich bin 1,84m fahre auch eins in M, was mit wunderbar passt.
das 951 in m fand ich lustigerweise grenzwertig.
ob jetzt deine 6cm mehr, so viel ausmachen... könnt mir vorstellen, dass es passt, hat natürlich aber auch was mit geschmack und vorlieben zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (18. Oktober 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> also ich bin 1,84m fahre auch eins in M, was mit wunderbar passt.
> das 951 in m fand ich lustigerweise grenzwertig.
> ob jetzt deine 6cm mehr, so viel ausmachen... könnt mir vorstellen, dass es passt, hat natürlich aber auch was mit geschmack und vorlieben zu tun.




Ich bin 177 (hab allerdings vergleichsweise lange Arme) und hab ein M6 in L gefahren was mir ebenso wie mein M 951 super gepasst hat.

Ich fand, dass sich das L M6 geo-seitig sehr ähnlich wie das M 951 angefühlt hat.

(nur nebenbei, ein L Lapierre DH-920 war mir zu kurz, ein Scott Gambler in L ist ok könnte aber einen tick länger sein und bei einem 2010er Norco (Team)DH find ich sowohl das M als auch das L sehr angenehm.)


----------

